# "Blue Apron" meals



## pacanis

I found this to be interesting.
Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You

Kind of a neat concept including all the ingredients plus the recipe delivered right to your door. I didn't do much else but look at the page I linked, but I imagine you can choose cuisines or choose meals from a list so they aren't sending you something you do not want to eat.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I found this to be interesting.
> Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You
> 
> Kind of a neat concept including all the ingredients plus the recipe delivered right to your door. I didn't do much else but look at the page I linked, but I imagine you can choose cuisines or choose meals from a list so they aren't sending you something you do not want to eat.



$9.99 per person per meal, way too spendy for your old Aunt Bea! 

I guess I've had too much of that Scotch broth with barley from Campbell's!


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I found this to be interesting.
> Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You
> 
> Kind of a neat concept including all the ingredients plus the recipe delivered right to your door. I didn't do much else but look at the page I linked, but I imagine you can choose cuisines or choose meals from a list so they aren't sending you something you do not want to eat.



*You still  have to cook, right? *Well, then what are YOU guys for, huh?


----------



## CWS4322

If one goes out to a restaurant, it would probably be difficult to have the meals featured for that price. 

There is a company where I live that works with local chefs to deliver the ingredients and recipes for different meals. The company works with local suppliers (farmers, meat and cheese producers, etc.) to source the ingredients and local chefs to develop the recipes. The recipes are then tested by home cooks for ease of preparation, taste, portion size, and then the menu item is offered to the subscribers. 

If a person wants to try Indian or Thai cuisine but doesn't have the spices or other ingredients on hand, having those included in the order means the person doesn't have to buy more than is needed for the recipe. I can see the value for those who are trying to eat healthier and are not sure where to start. People whose lives have thrown them a curve ball and grocery shopping and meal planning are just one more thing they have to squeeze into a hectic life (family member in hospital, etc.). And those who want to get a meal on the table without the time it takes to do the shopping, chopping, and figuring out what to substitute for an ingredient because it didn't make it on the shopping list. 

Sourcing local ingredients can be very time consuming. Having someone else do all the legwork can make sense. Meal planning and shopping for some is just another chore and one that is not enjoyable. 

I am biased--I am test driving some of the local company's recipes and providing editing services for the recipes once I've test driven them. It gives me a chance to combine two things I enjoy--playing with words and playing with food and earn some extra $ at the same time.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> $9.99 per person per meal, way too spendy for your old Aunt Bea!
> 
> I guess I've had too much of that Scotch broth with barley from Campbell's!


 
Heck, every time I want tacos for dinner it's a $15 bill at the store... and I have half the stuff. I figure ten bucks a meal isn't *too* bad as long as it's somewhat above the usual fare. Not necessarily gourmet, but not exactly plain either. That's figuring in driving to pick up the stuff.
I think 2-3 meals a week would suit me. It sure would help when the cooking rut sets in.


----------



## pacanis

CWS4322 said:


> If one goes out to a restaurant, it would probably be difficult to have the meals featured for that price.
> 
> There is a company where I live that works with local chefs to deliver the ingredients and recipes for different meals. The company works with local suppliers (farmers, meat and cheese producers, etc.) to source the ingredients and local chefs to develop the recipes. The recipes are then tested by home cooks for ease of preparation, taste, portion size, and then the menu item is offered to the subscribers.
> 
> If a person wants to try Indian or Thai cuisine but doesn't have the spices or other ingredients on hand, having those included in the order means the person doesn't have to buy more than is needed for the recipe. I can see the value for those who are trying to eat healthier and are not sure where to start. People whose lives have thrown them a curve ball and grocery shopping and meal planning are just one more thing they have to squeeze into a hectic life (family member in hospital, etc.). And those who want to get a meal on the table without the time it takes to do the shopping, chopping, and figuring out what to substitute for an ingredient because it didn't make it on the shopping list.
> 
> Sourcing local ingredients can be very time consuming. Having someone else do all the legwork can make sense. Meal planning and shopping for some is just another chore and one that is not enjoyable.
> 
> I am biased--I am test driving some of the local company's recipes and providing editing services for the recipes once I've test driven them. It gives me a chance to combine two things I enjoy--playing with words and playing with food and earn some extra $ at the same time.


 
Like


----------



## Andy M.

I don't see this a great time saver as you still have to cook and you still have to shop for all the other meals in your week.

Where it might be a benefit is that it gives you an opportunity to try different foods and cuisines without spending restaurant prices.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't look at it as a time saver. Well, it might save time for people like me that live in the sticks and can't find half the stuff locally anyway.
I like it for the different cuisine factor and providing fresh ideas. I don't see how they can do it for ten bucks/meal though. Not if they are shipping overnight with dry ice.


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> Heck, every time I want tacos for dinner it's a $15 bill at the store... and I have half the stuff. I figure ten bucks a meal isn't *too* bad as long as it's somewhat above the usual fare. Not necessarily gourmet, but not exactly plain either. That's figuring in driving to pick up the stuff.
> I think 2-3 meals a week would suit me. It sure would help when the cooking rut sets in.


That is the premise for pricing--to get the same or better quality meal at home for the price one would pay at a restaurant. And, without the hassle or gas expense (which seems to go up more often than it goes down).

There are two other companies that I know of in the US:

Plated.com
HelloFresh.com


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I didn't check if they are in my area,  but this might be a good work around if you don't want to go out in the snow and cold in the depths of winter.


----------



## CWS4322

The meals I'm testing this week include only one ingredient I don't have in the house--fresh curry leaves (I have dried and I have frozen, but no fresh ones). However, I have a full spice cupboard and condiment supply. The recipes are supposed to take 30-45 minutes from prep time to finish. Both the meals I'm testing this week are Indian. Neither are ones I've made before at home, so I get to try new dishes. Mind you, I have to shop for the ingredients so it is not quite the same experience as one would get having the ingredients delivered to the door (I do get paid for my time and reimbursed for the ingredients). My biggest challenge is sticking to the recipe, noting where something is missing, not clear so I can edit the recipe after I am done, and keeping track of how long it takes to accomplish each task. 

The quantity of the amount of food that the company for which I am doing this packs in the box usually means leftovers, so one can usually get the evening meal and lunch out of each main dish. Also, if skewers, cheesecloth, or butcher twine is needed, that is included. What generally is not included is salt, pepper, vegetable or olive oil, butter. However, when ghee is needed, that is included, as are specialty oils. That seems to be on par with others that are doing this.

I am actually quite excited about this gig (it is only 1 day a week). It gets me in the kitchen playing with food.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

CWS,  That sounds like fun and dinner is paid for.   In your review, do you get to add comments like how you think a recipe might be improved.  Or made easier so it fits a "general" cooking audience.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm with Aunt Bea - I'd rather spend the time than the money. "Blue Apron" is an interesting option for people who don't have a pantry full of Penzeys spices and Trader Joe condiments, plus access to a limited selection of food items. For me personally, not so much.

My major shopping is done at a store 8 miles away. I get 25+ miles a gallon with my car, so gas round-trip is around $3. I rarely spend over $100 a week (last three weeks have been $55 to $60 because I'm trying to clean out some things from the freezer) and I manage at least five full meals, with leftovers, plus our breakfasts and snacks for two from that $100. Besides, I'm one heck of a picky shopper. I must spend around a half-hour in the produce section making sure every little thing is perfect to the point of doing a sniff test on some fruits to make sure they don't smell "green". Then again, about half my cart is produce by the time I roll up to the check-outs.


----------



## pacanis

Those sound pretty complete to include twine and skewers, CW.


----------



## CWS4322

Whiskadoodle said:


> CWS, That sounds like fun and dinner is paid for. In your review, do you get to add comments like how you think a recipe might be improved. Or made easier so it fits a "general" cooking audience.


Yes, Whiska, I do get to comment, recommend changes, etc. I also edit the recipes for clarity, etc. I am in the audition phase (there is one other person who made it to the audition stage). I am hoping this will be a long relationship. I contacted the company because I thought it would be fun and a win-win. I would get to play with new recipes and the company would get someone with strong editing skills and who knows her way around the kitchen as a home cook. My two passions combined, work does not get any more fun than that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...My two passions combined, work does not get any more fun than that.


Sounds like it's even wrong to call it "work". Hope you get picked to go on, CW!


----------



## CWS4322

I am having so flipping much fun working "behind the scenes" with a local company that does this. (This is not a "job"--rather a one-day-a-week gig, but so much fun--gotta love getting paid to do something that feels like play). The biggest kick for me is having a professional photographer photograph food I prepare. What a high! But, I am also enjoying giving feedback on the recipes and finding local sources for ingredients. I am grateful I passed the audition and am now officially part of the team. I see this relationship as an opportunity to up my cooking skills a notch. And, I think for those who subscribe to the service, their cooking skills will get notched up a notch as well.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> I am having so flipping much fun working "behind the scenes" with a local company that does this. (This is not a "job"--rather a one-day-a-week gig, but so much fun--gotta love getting paid to do something that feels like play). The biggest kick for me is having a professional photographer photograph food I prepare. What a high! But, I am also enjoying giving feedback on the recipes and finding local sources for ingredients. I am grateful I passed the audition and am now officially part of the team. I see this relationship as an opportunity to up my cooking skills a notch. And, I think for those who subscribe to the service, their cooking skills will get notched up a notch as well.


Good for you. Glad you are enjoying it but what is a "blue apron meal"?


----------



## CWS4322

Mad Cook said:


> Good for you. Glad you are enjoying it but what is a "blue apron meal"?


You didn't click on the link. The concept is that the ingredients and recipe get delivered to your home, you have to cook them. As a subscriber, you get to try different recipes and not worry about having all the spices, etc., on hand. And, the recipe has been tested and tweaked.


----------



## cave76

CWS4322 said:


> You didn't click on the link. The concept is that the ingredients and recipe get delivered to your home, you have to cook them. As a subscriber, you get to try different recipes and not worry about having all the spices, etc., on hand. And, the recipe has been tested and tweaked.



Since the link is WAY back in this thread (and who ever reads all the previous posts before replying anyway )

Here is the link.

Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You

I can see where this might be a good idea for people who work and don't have to live on a limited budget.


----------



## Mad Cook

cave76 said:


> Since the link is WAY back in this thread (and who ever reads all the previous posts before replying anyway )
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You
> 
> I can see where this might be a good idea for people who work and don't have to live on a limited budget.


 Oh, I see. For some reason the first link wouldn't work - my Packard-Bell machine is a pain! I thought CWS must be trialling recipes for a magazine or something.


----------



## CWS4322

Mad Cook said:


> Oh, I see. For some reason the first link wouldn't work - my Packard-Bell machine is a pain! I thought CWS must be trialling recipes for a magazine or something.


Oh, I wish! I am trialing them for a company that does this in our area so the photographer can take the pics needed. Having way too much fun doing so!


----------



## CWS4322

cave76 said:


> Since the link is WAY back in this thread (and who ever reads all the previous posts before replying anyway )
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> Blue Apron: Fresh Ingredients, Original Recipes, Delivered to You
> 
> I can see where this might be a good idea for people who work and don't have to live on a limited budget.


I do live on a limited budget (got kicked in the butt by an ex-business partner and am still struggling to catch up and pay off the debt with which I was saddled) so this is an opportunity to test-drive the recipes and edit the recipe cards is great for me--I get reimbursed for the ingredients (and paid to cook them--which covers my mortgage for the month). I certainly would not have spent close to $16 on shrimp or $8 on double-smoked bacon last week. That is almost my whole food budget for the week. It definitely is a fun way to make some extra money--a way I never dreamt of--I would love to do this for a magazine...maybe someday.


----------



## Kayelle

Did I see this company recently on the TV show "Shark Tank"? I was so excited I mentioned to my husband, that I think have a DC friend that tests recipes for them!

What a great concept.


----------



## pacanis

I really like the looks of next week's meals from BA. It's hard to believe if a recipe calls for one carrot they ship you one carrot, but that's what they say so I'll believe it. I was almost ready to pull the trigger and give then a try when I saw that the servings are for two. I'll assume that means that the price per meal they advertise is actually doubled. That puts them out of my reach on a weekly/nightly basis.
You can still view the recipes on their site though. And that could be good for when I'm getting into a cooking rut.


----------



## Andy M.

I noticed the meals are all 500-700 calories and $10 each.  That' $20 for enough food to satisfy me once.  

Pac, I've seen your meals.  One of these won't do the trick for you.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that's sort of the impression I was getting reading through the recipes.
Of course if I could limit myself to one of these meals it might be better than Nutrisystem, Jenny Craig or one of them as a diet plan.


----------



## CWS4322

I don't know about BA, but the recipes I test make enough for three generous servings. The idea is more food is better--don't want to appear cheap. The spices are measured out and put in little restaurant cups. The chicken recipe I tested required 1 lb of boneless, skinless chicken breast. If one considers 4 oz to be a serving, that would make 4 servings. The company also provides the "specialty" oils (but not eggs--assume people have eggs in the house). 

You might want to visit BA FB page (if you have a facebook account). There seem to be some issues with quanity and quality control. 
https://www.facebook.com/BlueApronMeals


----------



## CWS4322

Pac--you might check out Plated.com--it is out of NYC so would be close to you (thinking of delivery time). I didn't check out Plated's FB page. There is a 4 meal minimum order, but non-members the price is $12/plate. I am not a member, but thought I read members pay $3 less.


----------



## Kayelle

CWS4322 said:


> Pac--you might check out* Plated.com*--it is out of NYC so would be close to you (thinking of delivery time). I didn't check out Plated's FB page. There is a 4 meal minimum order, but non-members the price is $12/plate. I am not a member, but thought I read members pay $3 less.



Never mind, it was Plated.com that was on the Shark Tank show looking for investors.

Check it out..http://www.cuckooforcoupondeals.com...tes-deal-featured-shark-tank-tonight-9pm-est/


----------



## CWS4322

Kayelle said:


> Never mind, it was Plated.com that was on the Shark Tank show looking for investors.
> 
> Check it out..Plated.com: 4 FREE Plates Deal (Featured on Shark Tank Tonight at 9PM EST) | Coupons


It seems plated is also having issues with quality control (according the Plated's FB page).


----------

